# biete nen corratec fahrradständer



## Snook (14. März 2007)

biete meinen fahrradständer von corratec an. war an meinen corratec x-trail alivio montiert und hab ihn damals gleich nach dem kauf abmontiert.
nun nachdem ich umziehe ist er wieder aufgetaucht. ist noch neu und unbenutzt. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=006&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=160094184989&rd=1&rd=1

gruß andy


----------

